# I shoot everything



## randyphotoforum (Jan 28, 2014)

Carolina Sports Photography


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't get it.
Are you trying to get people to go to your site.
For what reason?


----------



## randyphotoforum (Jan 28, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> I don't get it.
> Are you trying to get people to go to your site.
> For what reason?



I thought this was a forum for showing your websites, i'm new here so I guess I misunderstood the forum title


----------



## runnah (Jan 28, 2014)

randyphotoforum said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it.
> ...




Looking for feedback?

If so, it loads way slow. You need optimization badly.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 28, 2014)

randyphotoforum said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it.
> ...



No, you're right; typically people have a question and it helps to know the purpose of a visit before going.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 28, 2014)

randyphotoforum said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it.
> ...



No, you didn't mis-understand.


----------



## randyphotoforum (Jan 28, 2014)

I added C&C welcomed


----------



## randyphotoforum (Jan 28, 2014)

thx for your feedback....what do you mean by optimization ?

maybe zenfolio needs optimization (whatever that means), it's not anything i can control, the images will get loaded to the cache of my viewers and next visit will be faster

I have noticed at times ZF seems slower than smugmug was when I left them but.......


----------



## runnah (Jan 28, 2014)

randyphotoforum said:


> thx for your feedback....what do you mean by optimization ?
> 
> maybe zenfolio needs optimization (whatever that means), it's not anything i can control, the images will get loaded to the cache of my viewers and next visit will be faster
> 
> I have noticed at times ZF seems slower than smugmug was when I left them but.......



Cut down on file size, streamline codes, sequentially load images. Zenfolio is tricky since you don't have access to much back end stuff. 

The design isn't very appealing but that is a personal preference.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 28, 2014)

Your processing and colors look good. On the people shots, you need to start exploring vertical, aka portrait orientation. I looked through about 30 of your people pics...you've done well, selecting attractive and interesting people, but again, the composition, the "use of the entire space" on the people photos, needs some more thought, some more improvement. I looked at a lacrosse gallery, from 2007; you could shoot back then, so you probably can shoot as well today, or better.

I think your people pictures need a more-modern, more-advanced and hands-on application of some editing tricks, like layer masks to control and adjust brightness, color, and so on. Your style is very "straight", and in today's market, looks a bit dated, I think. You appear to have pretty decent basic technical skills...your exposures are good, color good, very steady, and very consistent from what I saw. Maybe try some Lightroom pre-sets or something, or "mix things up a bit". I see MANY people with websites who shoot maybe only 1/4 as well as you do on a pure technical level.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 28, 2014)

Loaded and moved quickly for me.
The front page is such a mix of genres, it gives a really scattered impression.
Some pictures are really, really good and others are just ordinary.

I would cull the opening rotation down to a few very good ones and then put your favorites from each genre in a folder reachable from the front page. So in your *wildlife favorites *there are one or two favorite from each of your sub-categories and a link to get to folders for those specific categories. 

There's just too much to see for most people and the OK dilutes the really good.


No one wants to looks through thousands of pictures


----------



## randyphotoforum (Jan 28, 2014)

Thx everyone for the feedback


----------



## randyphotoforum (Jan 29, 2014)

_Your processing and colors look good. On the people shots, you need to  start exploring vertical, aka portrait orientation. I looked through  about 30 of your people pics...you've done well, selecting attractive  and interesting people, but again, the composition, the "use of the  entire space" on the people photos, needs some more thought, some more  improvement. I looked at a lacrosse gallery, from 2007; you could shoot  back then, so you probably can shoot as well today, or better.

I think your people pictures need a more-modern, more-advanced and  hands-on application of some editing tricks, like layer masks to control  and adjust brightness, color, and so on. Your style is very "straight",  and in today's market, looks a bit dated, I think. You appear to have  pretty decent basic technical skills...your exposures are good, color  good, very steady, and very consistent from what I saw. Maybe try some  Lightroom pre-sets or something, or "mix things up a bit". I see MANY  people with websites who shoot maybe only 1/4 as well as you do on a  pure technical level._

thanks for your feedback.....I am not interested in editing tricks (on purpose), my photography is like a window, I attempt to capture what I see, sometimes I need LR or PS to correct technical mistakes to make the image look like it did but I am not interested in making real life look different. I understand many photograpghers enjoy that look and that's fine, we all develop our own unique styles.

but seriously, thanks for taking the time to look at my site and sharing your thoughts....


----------



## randyphotoforum (Jan 29, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Loaded and moved quickly for me.
> The front page is such a mix of genres, it gives a really scattered impression.
> Some pictures are really, really good and others are just ordinary.
> 
> ...



thanks for your feedback, it really got me thinking. Since my website is branded as a sports site (it was just sports when I was on smugmug, but then I moved the smugmug site got moved to my personal ZF site) so I have reduced the slieshow to 15 or so sports only shots....thx again


----------



## randyphotoforum (Jan 29, 2014)

_Cut down on file size, streamline codes, sequentially load images.  Zenfolio is tricky since you don't have access to much back end stuff. 

The design isn't very appealing but that is a personal preference._

1. What does 'streamline codes' mean ?
2. AFAIK users have no access to slideshow image loading techniques on ZF
3. The design is very clean on purpose, my customers are typicaly parents of athletes.


----------

